# LAX terminal questions. How much time do we need?



## kenie (Oct 19, 2011)

We are looking at Vancouver to Maui flight options.

One is to connect through LAX.
If we fly Air Canada to terminal 2 and depart United at Terminal 7, is 90 minutes enough time to connect?


----------



## UWSurfer (Oct 19, 2011)

Unless Air Canada and United have some sort of transfer agreement, 90 minutes could be cutting it close.  Terminals at LAX are in a U/loop configuration and you have to catch a shuttle (loop) bus or walk (not advisable) around the loop to get to terminal two. 

Since you are outside the security perimeter, you'll need to be re-screened and you are dependent on how busy it is when you enter.   You could do this, but 90 minutes is cutting it close, particularly if you have to retrieve and recheck your luggage in this.

This of course assumes both flights are on time, something I hate to count on.


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 19, 2011)

Based on you clearing US Customs in YVR I would say yes

YMMV

Will the Airline "interline" the luggage based on that schedule ?

You will be riding an "A" Bus between the terminals


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 19, 2011)

The others have been kind. I think the chances of making your flight without stress and worry are low to none, even assuming your bags are checked through to Maui. Unfortunately, you can't easily walk from terminal 2 to 7 in the time you have, either, so you are dependent on the buses (ie. yet another wait).

United security can also take a while. It's one of the largest at LAX with multiple security areas but can take a long time. If you have premier boarding with united you get through a bit faster (last month I screened in terminal 6 and then walked to terminal 7 past security because the security line at 6 was much, much shorter).


----------



## Luanne (Oct 19, 2011)

Ken555 said:


> The others have been kind. I think the chances of making your flight without stress and worry are low to none, even assuming your bags are checked through to Maui. Unfortunately, you can't easily walk from terminal 2 to 7 in the time you have, either, so you are dependent on the buses (ie. yet another wait).
> 
> United security can also take a while. It's one of the largest at LAX with multiple security areas but can take a long time. If you have premier boarding with united you get through a bit faster (last month I screened in terminal 6 and then walked to terminal 7 past security because the security line at 6 was much, much shorter).



I haven't flow in, or out, of LAX in years, but I just wanted to ask a question.  It sounds like you are saying that if you arrive in one terminal, but leave from another you have to go through Security again?  I guess this happens at some airports, but I haven't had that happen lately.  And that's been in Dulles and DFW most recently.


----------



## Ken555 (Oct 19, 2011)

Luanne said:


> I haven't flow in, or out, of LAX in years, but I just wanted to ask a question.  It sounds like you are saying that if you arrive in one terminal, but leave from another you have to go through Security again?  I guess this happens at some airports, but I haven't had that happen lately.  And that's been in Dulles and DFW most recently.



For most terminals at LAX, yes. Terminal 6 & 7 don't have this issue currently since they are both used by United. I'm not sure if any others have this ability now or not.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 19, 2011)

Ken555 said:


> For most terminals at LAX, yes. Terminal 6 & 7 don't have this issue currently since they are both used by United. I'm not sure if any others have this ability now or not.



What a pain.

The only airport I've encountered this in during the last couple of years was Kansas City.  And that was a very strange set up.  There are Security screeners that cover only a few gates.  So, if you get off one plane, even if you stay in the termimal, you still have to go back through Security to get to the next gate.  However, there are practically no lines and it seemed everything was walkable.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 19, 2011)

Going from Terminal 2 to Terminal 7, wouldn't it be relatively quick to shortcut through the parking lot to cross sides of the "U".  I've certainly done that many times in the past. If their luggage is checked through so they only have carry-ons, and those are easily transportable (e.g., wheeled carry on size bags) that should be doable.


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 19, 2011)

Ken555 said:


> For most terminals at LAX, yes. Terminal 6 & 7 don't have this issue currently since they are both used by United. I'm not sure if any others have this ability now or not.


 

There is a connection from 5 through 8 

Haven't been to 6 Since the Continenetal/United Merger


Terminal 5 - Delta

Terminal 6 - Continental, Delta and Uniited

Terminal 7 United

Terminal 8 United


Since 2/3rds of the Gate Traffic check(ed) in at 5 or 7 Terminal 6 always HAD the shortest lines


----------



## UWSurfer (Oct 20, 2011)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Going from Terminal 2 to Terminal 7, wouldn't it be relatively quick to shortcut through the parking lot to cross sides of the "U".  I've certainly done that many times in the past. If their luggage is checked through so they only have carry-ons, and those are easily transportable (e.g., wheeled carry on size bags) that should be doable.



I checked with someone who works at LAX.  They said that if the connection is in the morning, the backup and congestion at the airport makes it impractical.  Late morning/early afternoon do-able.   

When asked about cutting across the parking structures he said:  "Yea t2 bridge to the top of the parking lot, across the lots, over the T 6 bridge walk to seven, takes all of ten minutes and people do it all the time."


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 20, 2011)

UWSurfer said:


> When asked about cutting across the parking structures he said:  "Yea t2 bridge to the top of the parking lot, across the lots, over the T 6 bridge walk to seven, takes all of ten minutes and people do it all the time."


I'll remember the bridges for next time I need to make the crossing (but with Alaska Airlines relocation that will now be rare).  I've always done it at ground level, because that's where I usually exit the terminal.


----------

